# Damnit, I'm Going to Write Today...



## Xaysai (Jul 14, 2013)

I haven't written anything in about a month.

I'm sorry to impose upon you, but I need you guys to hold me responsible for writing today.

If I don't have something in the Showcase by tonight, there will be hell to pay! You'll make sure of it!

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jul 14, 2013)

I'll be home at around eight-ish. That's about six and a half hours from now. I'll check the showcase by then and if you've not posted a 400 word (at least) story by then I'll expect you're doing too well to let yourself get interrupted.


----------



## Devor (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, okay.  If you don't write today I might issue a three-day ban.  :wink:  

I need 1,000 words on my desk tonight.  No excuses.


----------



## Xaysai (Jul 14, 2013)

The Mythic Scribes: bringing the tough love!


----------



## Penpilot (Jul 14, 2013)

Dustin' off my baseball bat right now. I call it Mr. Bumpy, and you don't want to meet Mr. Bumpy right now. He hasn't hit anything all season so he's pretty anxious to finally make contact. Grrrrr... Grrr..


----------



## Xaysai (Jul 14, 2013)

Ok, so I wrote and published 527 words on my gaming blog, and wrote 664 words for my fiction blog.

The problem is that my 664 fiction words are still terrible, so I still need to flesh the story out and then spend at least another day or two obsessing over every word.


----------



## Kit (Jul 14, 2013)

PM me your credit card number. If you don't post, you pay.  :devil:

ONE of us will end the day happy, for sure!


----------

